# Gentoo.pl - co sie dzieje z domeną?

## Chaos Engine

Jak widać obecnie domena http://gentoo.pl/ leży i nie przedstawia wartościowej treści ani niczego co jest związane z naszą ulubioną dystyrybują.

Co możemy z tym fantem zrobić?

Wykupić domenę; wysłałem już zapytanie do właściciela domeny.

Propozycje:

Zrobić Polską "planetę" tak jak inne kraje mają

Postawić bloga,  (wordpress, joomla, drupal) z jakimś porządnym kontentem tudzież jakieś WIKI.

Zrobić redirecta na gentoo.org albo gdzieś indziej. Gdzie, jeszcze nie wiem ;-P

Propozycje inne...?

imho najlepszą rzeczą jest zrobienie czegoś na kształ polskiego odpowiednika planet.gentoo.org.

Jak widać we wcześniejszym wątku https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494907-highlight-planeta.html próby były ale nic z nich chyba nie wyszło  :Sad: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Polish OTW.

----------

## ch4os

Domenę gentoo.pl próbowałem odkupić parokrotnie, właściciel zawsze milczał, chociaż oferowałem "ciut" więcej niż oplata za transfer, po którymś moim mailu domena trafiła do tego sedo-badziewia, czekam aż im/jemu się znudzi.

----------

## Chaos Engine

Aż żal patrzeć jak się domena marnuje.

Mam nadzieję ze Właściciel okaże się miłosierny i sprzeda własność.

No chyba że wyczeka nas aż domena straci na wartości ;-(

----------

## soban_

To moze jakies gen2o.pl? Swoja droga pomysl jest bardzo fajny.

----------

## ch4os

Ja władam gen2.org, nie mam zamiaru się jej pozbywać myślę, że mógłbym główną komuś oddelegować.

----------

## SlashBeast

Moze zamiast sie rozdrabniac, przylaczycie sie do czegos istniejacego jak http://larrythecow.org/ ?

----------

## soban_

 *Chaos Engine wrote:*   

> Zrobić Polską "planetę" tak jak inne kraje mają

 

=!

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Moze zamiast sie rozdrabniac, przylaczycie sie do czegos istniejacego jak http://larrythecow.org/ ?

 

Chyba, ze to ja sie myle. Chociaz nic nie mam przeciwko angielszczyznie, ale wtedy po co robic polskie forum...

----------

## qermit

Myślę że dobrze było by spróbować zrobić to drogą oficjalną, przez Gentoo Fundation czy nie wiem co. 

Na miejscu tego pana też nie pozbywał bym się domenki tak poprostu.

----------

## Zitan

Gentoo.pl zajęte, a może np. Gentoolinux.pl, i po sprawie

----------

## sebas86

Ale Gentoo.pl jest fajniejsze. Tylko tak naprawdę ilu jest piszących po polsku użytkowników Gentoo? Gdzieś była założona planeta, nieoficjalna ale zdaje się trafiały tam często różne śmieci nie mające nic wspólnego z Gentoo (nie pamiętam gdzie, przez kogo założona, wyleciała z RSS właśnie za niski poziom)... Ja bym to widział raczej jako jakąś inną formę dla społeczności, na pewno nie może to być forum, bo jak się to skończy zapewne każdy już wie.  :Wink: 

Wiki? Byłoby fajne jako uzupełnienie właściwej dokumentacji (wiki ma przewagę ilościową, często słabiej wypada merytorycznie jednak łatwiej znaleźć informacje bliższe temu co potrzebujemy).

Miejsce do dzielenia się własnymi ebuildami (niby jest gentoo.bugs, ale...).

Fajnie byłoby mieć miejsce gdzie nie tylko udaję się jak coś mi się zes$#! w systemie ale będzie można również poczytać także po polsku o jakiś nowinkach (sporo żyłem w nieświadomości np. odnośnie powolnego wypierania HAL-a, a i tak nadal mam raczej mgliste pojęcie na ten temat). Oczywiście na forum dyskusje na takie tematy są możliwe, jednak giną w gąszczu śmieci, forum nie jest zbyt szczegółowo skategoryzowane, przeglądanie wszystkich tematów związanych z danym zagadnieniem jest uciążliwe - nie każdy posługuje się odpowiednimi tagami, więc wyszukiwanie to również niezły problem.  :Wink: 

PS. Jest jeszcze www.gentoo.org.pl.

----------

